

iOS is destined to be a hardcore gaming platform - chillericed
http://www.polygon.com/2013/7/16/4525134/opinion-ios-hardcore-games

======
lmm
Truly hardcore games will remain on the PC for the same reason they always
have: input devices. Nothing else offers the complexity of the keyboard or the
precision of the mouse, which is why console gaming has always been a second-
class citizen, with auto-aim a necessity and the most exciting new genres
impossible. Unless and until we see radically new input devices, that's going
to remain the case.

~~~
jljljl
This is more of a justification for why First Person Shooters and RTS games
(specifically, Starcraft clones) will remain on the PC, and it's not all that
great of a justification. FPS games on consoles have been extremely popular,
and a lot of really innovative independent games have launched with touch-
first or controller-first mechanics.

I'm not sure I follow your statement about exciting new genres being
impossible on console or iOS...can you give an example about one such genre
that is PC only?

~~~
lmm
Look at the rise of Dwarf Fortress leading to Minecraft and its various
imitators. Once you get to the polished, simplified level of Minecraft then it
can be (and has been) ported to consoles and phones, but the experience
doesn't start that polished. You need to be able to experiment with something
clunkier, something with many more possibilities - and something like Dwarf
Fortress couldn't possibly happen on anything other than the PC.

I think, anyway. Maybe that's got nothing to do with it, and we see innovation
on the PC solely because it's a more indie-friendly development environment.
But I think it's telling that the dev versions of consoles come with
keyboards.

